#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Divination >  >  >  Core Number Conflicts

## Phaedron

Something I didn't know until recently was that conflicts can exist between your four core numbers.

Oh, this is a Numerology topic, for anyone who doesn't know.

Here is my table of conflicts to help you get a better idea:

Conflict between your Soul Urge and Personality 1 - 8 = 7

You're familiar with the phrase "winning at all costs," aren't you? Even second place out of a field of thousands would strike you as a slight to your abilities. This egocentric need to be the best has its roots in an overabundance of pride that could stand a bit of tempering with sound advice and solid wisdom. You may be the product of an emotionally cold parent or two -- their lack of sympathy resulted in your headstrong desire to control everything in your life. Going back even further, you probably abused your power in a past life, and it's up to you not to do it again. To balance these influences, try to adopt more of the kinder, feminine characteristics and tone down your blunt, aggressive approach. Above all else, don't make your way to the top by stepping on others. (It leaves a very ugly trail behind you.) Take that brain and ambition and direct it toward yourself for a good, hard look at what goes on inside. When you discover the roots of your inferiority complex (yes, you!), you'll be well on your way to the kind of fulfillment even gold medals can't provide. Remember - understanding your inner workings is half the answer.

Conflict between your Destiny and Personality 9 - 8 = 1

There's a tug-of-war going on inside those with this combination: Should you use the wealth of personal power and charm to rule the world or to save it? It's Karma that comes from misusing your considerable will in the past. You have a good deal of discipline, which creates the potential to lead and motivate; the flip side is that you find it very tempting to tell others how to live. Again, that's Karma -- something you did in a past life. This time, try to resist the temptation to lord over others, and you can benefit, too. You have a lot to offer the world, and it's up to you whether your influence and creativity will be positive or negative. You may appear imposing and at times too serious, but underneath the wall of stone lies a determined spirit and lively mind just made for accomplishment. Remember that your tough hide and relentless drive have a way of swallowing everything in their path, so make a point to proceed with a light step and an inviting smile.

Conflict between your Soul Urge and Destiny 1 - 9 = 8

This is the most extreme stress number, because it represents the greatest difference between numbers. You're constantly trying to decide whom to please first: yourself or the rest of the world. Although you often want to be in charge and the object of others' adoration, you tend to mistrust the motives of those already on top. But take a look at yourself. How far would you go with self-deception and trickery to further your own gains? Would you suffer the pangs of guilt if you succeeded at the expense of fair play and others' hopes? A lot of people have suffered in life and could use the kind of strength and power you convey, but you hardly notice. Just remember that what goes around comes around, and while you're busy acquiring wealth and possessions, Karma's keeping score to pull you right down again whenever you get out of hand. To avoid this, remember that the best way to succeed is the high road. Apply your best efforts to help the rest of the world first, and the long-term benefits will put an end to those seemingly endless reversals of fortune.

Conflict between your Destiny and Life Path 9 - 5 = 4

Remember the story "The Emperor's New Clothes," in which everyone except the emperor himself could see through the ruse of his "new suit"? The same kind of self-deception comes with this combination. You have a way of overindulging in bad habits, then trying to hide the damage by inventing a very convincing picture of "what you'd like to be." Unfortunately, most everyone else sees through the facade. It's not that you don't want to improve and discipline yourself toward that perfect image, or that you don't sometimes feel real guilt over your faults. Unfortunately, desire alone can't overcome the obstacles you've placed in your own path. You'll have to put forth enormous effort to reach your goals -- but keep at it, because a strong, refreshing blast of reality will cool you down now and then. Guilt from over-indulgence in a past life tends to lead you into situations where you're set up as a target for punishment; it also prevents you from grabbing the elusive golden ring due to uncertainty and indecisiveness. Answers for your conflicted value system will likely be found through spiritual, philosophical or metaphysical studies. Look and you shall find.

Conflict between your Soul Urge and Life Path 1 - 5 = 4

You're often tempted to toss aside the serious, adult side of life and just set off on your own road to freedom, fun and frivolity, right? This combination of numbers highlights a conflict between your will to accomplish this life's lessons and your desire to life a rebellious, hedonistic life. Even if it takes tying yourself to the grindstone, do it, but be sure your efforts are directed toward worthwhile work. Finding the proper balance of pride and valor is tough. Keeping on a friendly, even keel takes effort, too, but why pick a fight with someone who cares about you? You know that a tendency to keep emotions bottled up only leads to explosions at the least appropriate times. Learn to keep a civil tongue about you, and pay close attention to the people you criticize -- you might recognize your own shortcomings. Admitting faults and errors is a big step, but it answers past-life Karma of intolerance and inflated ego. It's a tough but worthy trait to adopt. When your recognize your most worthy goal and direction in this life, you'll finally be satisfied.

Conflict between your Personality and Life Path 8 - 5 = 3

You're no doubt well aware of your creative talents. But do you have a hard time harnessing them into the most efficient and constructive ends? That's a characteristic of this combination of numbers. Granted, you take your work seriously -- sometimes. At other times, it's just too hard to stay inspired enough to maintain the right course. Possibly in a past life, you traded your creativity for pleasure or unsavory material gain. Now you find your work suffers, and it's time to redirect your energies from stress (yes, even too much fun can cause stress!) into a more positive, productive channel. Avoid setting up your own barriers and making the journey even harder for yourself. Strive instead for a deeper, less superficial take on life with a welcoming attitude toward success. If you've earned it, you deserve to enjoy it! Of course, deep down inside, you know this. But it's only there within yourself that you can unlock the secrets to making the most of this life and accomplishing your Karmic destiny.


Also, I recently moved into a new house and turns out my new zipcode is 85019. All of my core numbers... Ain't that crazy

----------

